
Facebook charm offensive just turns into being offensive - Jerry2
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/28/facebook-charm-offensive-just-turns-into-being-offensive.html
======
thisisit
> The visibly uncomfortable Zuckerberg continued his trip

And there is your answer on why the charm offensive is just an offensive -
Zuckerberg is as charming as a dead slug. One might think that he has taken
some CEO coaching classes to come across as more understanding and convincing
but it seems unlikely. Most of his appearances in front of lawmakers are just
painful to watch.

~~~
diminoten
I think the biggest reason Zuck is so lifeless is that his honest opinions are
extremely polarizing. When your market segment is "everyone on the planet",
anything you do other than the most bland, boring things, will alienate some
part of your potential user base. Combine that with Zuck's general "Users are
pretty fucking dumb" attitude early on, and I bet not only are his real
opinions polarizing, they're also probably pretty damn misanthropic. Hard to
sell a product to "everyone" when you come out as generally anti-"everyone".

If there is still even a "real" Zuck left under there, I bet he's completely
unlike what we see in the public eye. Not exactly a huge revelation, but
people forget sometimes the dynamics at play when Zuck decides to say
something, and what FB stock will do as a result.

------
jen729w
“Once the session had begun and much to everyone's bemusement, it quickly
dawned on viewers that the format of the Q&A session was very unorthodox.
Lawmakers went round in turns asking questions directed at Zuckerberg and it
was only after a full 75 minutes of one-sided questioning that Zuckerberg had
the opportunity to respond, leaving his total response time to fifteen
minutes”

And they wonder why people voted for Brexit.

